# Cavs vs Celtics - Dec 2 12:30pm EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Boston Celtics*

*TD Bank North Garden*
Boston, MA
Sunday, December 2nd, 2007
12:30 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Devin Brown







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Celtics*:*







PG – Rajon Rondo







SG – Ray Allen







C – Kendrick Perkins







SF – Paul Pierce







PF – Kevin Garnett​*
*NOTES:*
*
- No Lebron...

*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Surprised LBJ is not playing in this one...should have kept sleeping 

We will get beat by 30+


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You know the Cavs have a history of downplaying the severity of injuries..I wonder if Lebron's finger is worse than they are letting on. 

I guess the good news is, out of the games we will lose with him out, 2 of them were likely to be losses regardless (@ Det, @ Bos) 

If were losing games against cupcakes with him out that would hurt alot worse


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I do like to way our guys are battling without him. Z is playing really well early.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs have given up 12pts in the paint out of 14...not a good sign


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I do like to way our guys are battling without him. Z is playing really well early.


It won't last. Just like the Toronto game, we can hang around for a qtr or two without LBJ but then it starts collapsing

Somebody like Sasha would have to put up a career game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tied @ 14 late in the 1st

Gooden looks to be rolling early. Would keep running the offense through him, maybe he can start drawing some double teams and open up Boobie/Sasha/DJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I have no expectations of actually winning this game. I just wish our guys could get used to not having the Lebron crutch. When they have nobody to lean on, they don't just stand around.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cavs up 19-17 after one. Unfortunately, we have no depth, so guys are going to be playing heavy minutes today.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why would the Celtics rest KG, Allen, and Pierce at the same time? That's Mike Brown-esque.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

how the hell are we winning


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't afford to miss all these FT's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> how the hell are we winning


Great defense, keeping the pace of the game down


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden doing a nice job defensively on KG again...surprising


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pierce getting touch fouls.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good timeout. Cavs still playing well, Boston just had some fortunate bounces there.

Cavs up 34-30 with a few mins left in the 2nd


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol @ that z block to a perfect pass to ray


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, if Gibson were only having a good shooting day...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

man these boston commentators are hating on us


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

woww flop


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> man these boston commentators are hating on us


Tommy Heinsohn is pretty much the worst commentator in the world.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

LMAO double T . the boston commentators are going nuts


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Heinsohn is the single most unprofessional commentator in all of basketball.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

i almost forgot what it's like to have snow in the clutch. bah.

and for those who aren't following on TV, what is the commentator saying?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol ray allen basically said we dont wanna make excuses but we know we are gonna win without them having lebron so


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

" Snow palmed the ball 3 times there" "thats an immature ref" "gibsons not a good defender at all" lol hes like a fan


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> i almost forgot what it's like to have snow in the clutch. bah.
> 
> and for those who aren't following on TV, what is the commentator saying?


He's just doing the normal thing. Crying about every foul against his team. Acting like the Celtics are such victims to the officials, and degrading the officials when calls go against his teams.

He just sounds like a big whining baby out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Decent 1st half by the Cavs without LBJ

Gibson bricking everything was really the difference. He missed several open shots

Hopefully he can get it going in the 2nd half


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think we'll be able to stay with the Celtics in the second half, but kudos to the guys going out with some pride today. Looks like the Celtics thought they could just show up today since Lebron wasn't playing. Either way, if this stays first to 80, who knows what will happen. Good job on defense. Z has been dominating both ends of the floor today. Wish Boobie had it going. He's just not that good on the ball at this stage of his career. And he needs to move his feet more on defense and slap down less.

I expect the Celts to come out in the 3rd and blow us out though.

Celtics announcers are the worst in the NBA. So so so biased. Everytime the Cavs do something it's the refs fault.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Announcers like Heinsoln are bad for the NBA product. This whole "that ref is arrogant" whining for like four minutes just causes more people to be paranoid and blame the refs for every misfortune, which isn't good for the NBA.

He kept saying Snow was palming the ball over and over too. Yeah I'm sure a 15 year vet with multiple finals experience really doesn't know how to handle the ball. They are probably just mad at Snow because he's been on many teams that have abused the Celtics. Whether it was the Sixers or now the Cavs. He's 29-9 for his career against the Celtics.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, that was a really bad offensive foul call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

KG is really playing TERRIBLE today against Gooden

Thats 2 games in a row now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game over. 3 straight losses without LBJ, hopefully he is back in the next game close to 100%


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How about playing some of the young guys like Nichols or Shannon B??


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Heinsohn is going to start crying out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What are we gaining playing Z so many minutes tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How do our guys just miss so many open shots?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> How do our guys just miss so many open shots?


They're not very good.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

With all of our focus on defense, we seem to have forgotten that you need players who can shoot to be able to win games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I really don't see the point of playing Newble right now over Nichols


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nichols sighting! Mike B. forced to play him with Sasha fouling out? :biggrin:

Good 4 mins here, let's see what he does


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well..Nichols certainly isn't gun shy. 

Missed 3 straight shots, open looks though. Shannon Brown knocked down a 15 footer


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nichols still struggling with his shot. I'm least worried about that, though. His shot will come, as long as he does other things reasonably well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe if Lebron sits out long enough Ferry will make a trade to put some real NBA perimeter talent on this team. It's obvious we don't reaaaallly need AV, because our frontcourt is really strong. He's a great luxury, but if we could turn him into an NBA 2, it could put us over the top, because we could put Sasha on the bench and actually have a bench with him and Devin Brown.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

shannon plays kinda like dajuan


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon Brown drills another 3...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol nichols isnt very good he missed every open shot..


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I wish we could be in a spot where we could bring shannon off the bench for a flip murray type spark


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Please come back soon LBJ :sigh:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry guys missed the game today secondary to being sick: anybody play good?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^Gooden played well defensively.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Maybe if Lebron sits out long enough Ferry will make a trade to put some real NBA perimeter talent on this team. It's obvious we don't reaaaallly need AV, because our frontcourt is really strong. He's a great luxury, but if we could turn him into an NBA 2, it could put us over the top, because we could put Sasha on the bench and actually have a bench with him and Devin Brown.


Still have to deal with Hughes. Things would get ugly if he had to come off the bench


----------

